# Validator



## Inoxx_QM (12. März 2001)

Hallo,

ich habe mal gehört, dass man seine Homepage mit einen Validator testen kann, ob er unter allen Browsern läuft.
Wo finde ich das? Thx!
CU


----------



## t0mcat (12. März 2001)

Hi!

Du meinst sicherlich den HTML-Validator des WWW-Konsortiums. Dieser ist unter http://validator.w3.org zu finden. Dort gibt es auch einen CSS-Validator. Man muß allerdings bedenken, daß nicht alle Browser sich an die Vorgaben und Standards halten und eine Seite unterschiedlich darstellen.

CU, t0mcat


----------



## Inoxx_QM (12. März 2001)

*Aha...thx!*

Ja genau das meinte ich! Geil, danke...!

  

  

Thx!
CU


----------



## dwian (14. März 2001)

*noch ein tip am rande*

die validatoren sind auch in einem freeware-programm integriert, das ich persoenlich sehr schaetze. es heisst 1stPage2000 und stammt von der firma evrsoft.

der Link ist entsprechend: http://www.evrsoft.com/download

es soll zwar bald eine dritte version rauskommen aber das sagen sie schon seit einem dreiviertel jahr. darauf noch zu warten lohnt also evtl. nicht.
auch wenn du gern mit homesite oder phase5 arbeitest stellt 1stPage eine sinnvolle ergaenzung dar. schau's dir in jedem fall an!
have fun


----------



## Quentin (15. März 2001)

noch ein tipp am rande: *Browserola*

damit testest du wie deine seite mit den verschiedenen html-standards aussieht und mit den verschiedenen browsern

(zb netscape 4 mit html 3.2 usw)

is recht praktisch und sehr schnell

==> http://www.codo.com/browserola/default.htm 

cheers


----------

